# برنامج الطرق الأحدث Inroad



## القعيش (8 مايو 2007)

برنامج شهير تستخدمه الشركات الكبرى الأجنبيه وسهل جدا 
فمن يستطيع أن يزود مهندسي العرب بهذا البرنامج فانه سيحدث تطور واضح لهندسة الطرق
بامكاني ان اضع البرنامج ولكنه بدون كراك ولن يعمل لذا ننتضر المساعدة من المبدعين.


----------



## زيزينيا11 (8 مايو 2007)

ونحن ننتظر معك


----------



## pmc (8 مايو 2007)

البرنامج هو من انتاج شركة bently وفيه مجموعه من البرنامج مثل InRail و InRoad
http://www.bentley.com/en-US/markets/


----------



## osmanco (11 مايو 2007)

الاخ القعيش 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اننى من المهتمين ببرامج الطرق والتصاميم ، ولقد كنت ابحث عن البرنامج فترة طويلة ولم اجده 
وبعد مشاركتك بديت ابحث عن الكراك للبرنامج والحمد لله وجدته لعدة اصدارات من البرنامج ، وانا 
مستعد لرفع الكراك على الموقع لكن ارجو منك وضع البرنامج لكى يستفيد منه كل الاعضاء 
ولتعم الفائده لنا ولكم ،،،وجزاك الله الف خير 
اخوكم مهندس مساحه


----------



## b_dahmane (13 مايو 2007)

يا اخواني لدي هذا البرنامج مع الكراك واعدكم ان اضعه لكم


----------



## nasermd77 (13 مايو 2007)

يله اخوي لا تتعطل حطه البرنامج وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sumrak2000 (15 مايو 2007)

نحن بالانتظار
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## pmc (15 مايو 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34739
راجعوا هذه المشاركة من احد الزملاء وفيها رابط للبرنامج


----------



## القعيش (16 مايو 2007)

ياللة ياأخواني من سيبادر ويحل المشكله صدقوني البرنامج هذا المفروض يفهمه المهندسين العرب


----------



## pmc (16 مايو 2007)

برنامج microstation 8 اصدار عام 2002 موجود على هذا الرابط مع الكراك
http://biit.ws/
والكراك الموجود في ملف تنفيذي بعد تنفيذه يضع لك ملف انسخه وضعه في فولدر license
وسوف يعمل البرنامج، اما برنامج inroad فهو برنامج اضافي لم اجده


----------



## مازن 1976 (16 مايو 2007)

here are two programme not only one inrood & mx rood they are working based on autocad or microstation .!and very esay to learn and use ,i also looking for it !


----------



## sumrak2000 (17 مايو 2007)

يا سيد b_dahmane jpdm
تحية واحترام
اين البرنامج يا أخي


----------



## القعيش (18 مايو 2007)

ياخي برنامج in road يعمل مع اوتوكاد او مايكرو ستيشن بس مش هو نفسه مايكرو ستيشن لذا نرجو من الأخوه أن يساعونا للحصول عليه ...... تحياتي


----------



## abedodeh (23 مايو 2007)

هل هو اكثر فاعلية من برنامج اللاند وشكرا


----------



## محمد السيد يوسف (19 أكتوبر 2007)

ياخي برنامج in road يعمل مع اوتوكاد او مايكرو ستيشن بس مش هو نفسه مايكرو ستيشن لذا نرجو من الأخوه أن يساعونا للحصول عليه ...... تحياتي


----------



## عبدالرحمن اغا (13 مارس 2008)

نرجوا المساعده في هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالرحمن اغا (13 مارس 2008)

ممكن حد يشرح لنا التوتال باللغه العربيه


----------



## dr_aflatooon (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زهزوه (6 أبريل 2008)

please can you explain more about making the crack cause it didnt work


----------



## مقريف (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مقريف (31 مايو 2010)

تحية طيبة لم اعثر على رابط البرنامج مع الشكر


----------



## w1000 (9 يونيو 2010)

مهندس osmanco
ارجو ان تترك لنا هذا البرنامج علي اي رابط وان امكن اي معلومات عنه 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر
او كيف ابدا مع هذا البرنامج


----------

